# SUMMER CAR SHOW EXPLOZION



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

2008 SUMMER CUSTOM CAR SHOW EXPLOZION

SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST

SAN MARCOS, TEXAS

HAYS CIVIC CENTER

WILL HAVE CLASSES FOR ALL CUSTOM CARS!

CONFIRMED PERFORMANCES ....... TRAE......ESG......CADDY KARTEL.....WITH OTHERS TO BE ANNOUNCED.

PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS CAN BE FOUND ON WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MENMPROMOTIONS

GET THE FORMS IN TO RESERVE YOUR SPOT!

SEE YOU ON THE 1ST OF THE MONTH!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HERE IS A LINK FOR THE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM.

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bi...eg20Form-11.jpg


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HAVING PROBLEMS WITH THE PRE REGISTRATION DOWNLOAD FROM MYSPACE...

IF YOU ARE INTERESTED EMAIL ME AT [email protected] AND I WILL SEND A FORM TO YOU.

THANKS.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 30 2008, 11:12 PM~10548217
> *ill be there
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DID THE PAINT JOB?


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 1 2008, 01:12 PM~10552059
> *WHO DID THE PAINT JOB?
> *


Jerry, he painted outer limits


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 1 2008, 01:20 PM~10552132
> *Jerry, he painted outer limits
> *



LOOKS REAL NICE.

REMINDS ME OF VANDERSLICE PAINT JOBS


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we'll be there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

what are the cash payouts?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@May 1 2008, 07:16 PM~10554819
> *what are the cash payouts?
> *



CASH PAYOUTS ARE STILL BEING DETERMINED.

KEEP A LOOK OUT HERE AS I WILL POST ALL UPCOMING DETAILS LIKE THAT ON THIS TOPIC.

THANKS FOR THE INTEREST.

NICE RIDE BTW.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I AM TRYING TO GET SOMEONE OUT TO THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN AUSTIN.......TO REGISTER ANYONE WHO WANTS TO REGISTER EARLY.

I WILL CONFIRM THIS ONCE I GET SOMEONE.

GOOD LUCK IN AUSTIN TO ALL THAT ARE SHOWING.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 2 2008, 11:09 AM~10560115
> *I AM TRYING TO GET SOMEONE OUT TO THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN AUSTIN.......TO REGISTER ANYONE WHO WANTS TO REGISTER EARLY.
> 
> I WILL CONFIRM THIS ONCE I GET SOMEONE.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ill be there representing tha big R.O.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

AUSTIN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Dallas


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HOUSTON


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

CASH AWARDS TO BE ANNOUNCED SHORTLY......


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 9 2008, 11:23 PM~10620826
> *CASH AWARDS TO BE ANNOUNCED SHORTLY......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 10 2008, 02:57 PM~10623715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

you line up that trailer yet bRO????


TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 1 2008, 03:33 PM~10552805
> *LOOKS REAL NICE.
> 
> REMINDS ME OF VANDERSLICE PAINT JOBS
> *


wait till its done     


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 2 2008, 12:09 PM~10560115
> *I AM TRYING TO GET SOMEONE OUT TO THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN AUSTIN.......TO REGISTER ANYONE WHO WANTS TO REGISTER EARLY.
> 
> I WILL CONFIRM THIS ONCE I GET SOMEONE.
> ...


you gonna have someone out at the victoria show taking prereg's if so where will they be at....


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 10 2008, 07:54 PM~10625348
> *you gonna have someone out at the victoria show taking prereg's if so where will they be at....
> ttt
> *



THIS IS THE PLAN. I WILL HAVE A BOOTH THERE OR A TABLE WITH A SIGN STATING THAT PREGISTRATION WILL BE THERE.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 10 2008, 09:21 PM~10625467
> *THIS IS THE PLAN.  I WILL HAVE A BOOTH THERE OR A TABLE WITH A SIGN STATING THAT PREGISTRATION WILL BE THERE.
> *


cool,



got the cash prizes set up yet???

TTT


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 10 2008, 08:33 PM~10625541
> *cool,
> got the cash prizes set up yet???
> 
> ...



I WILL HAVE THAT INFO WITHIN THE NEXT WEEK. THIS IS A FIRST ANNUAL SO THE PRIZES WON'T BE OUT OF THIS WORLD, BUT SOMETHING FOR THOSE THAT WIN BEST OF SHOW.

ALSO, WORKING ON REWARDING THOSE THAT PRE REGISTER. A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR THOSE THAT TAKE THE TIME OUT TO SEND IN A FORM.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

here we go again... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 11 2008, 12:27 PM~10628241
> *here we go again... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

3rd page, wtf


TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*u better b careful u don't want to lock this topic 2 :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt.....thrid damn page again..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this one i'm gonna try to make it to


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I c u trying 2 win dis 1 huh funky :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

A FEW ITEMS TO ANNOUNCE.....

BEST CAR PRIZE --- $500

BEST TRUCK PRIZE --- $500

MOST CLUB MEMBERS ENTERED IN THE SHOW --- $250

LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE.

ONLY A LITTLE OVER TWO WEEKS LEFT.......

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2008, 11:19 PM~10658334
> *I c u trying 2 win dis 1 huh funky :biggrin:
> *


what you mean tryin..???? if i wanted to ill take the other one from you if i have too...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 15 2008, 09:38 AM~10660538
> *A FEW ITEMS TO ANNOUNCE.....
> 
> BEST CAR PRIZE --- $500
> ...


*NO LOVE FORE THE BIKES HUH????* :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 15 2008, 09:07 AM~10660819
> *NO LOVE FORE THE BIKES HUH???? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



STILL WORKING ON THINGS AND TRYING TO ADD MORE.

THIS IS ALL THAT WE HAVE AS OF THIS MOMENT.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 15 2008, 02:47 PM~10662913
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 



TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 15 2008, 08:38 AM~10660538
> *A FEW ITEMS TO ANNOUNCE.....
> 
> BEST CAR PRIZE --- $500
> ...



nice


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 17 2008, 12:17 AM~10674633
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

JUST ADDED....

$100 FOR BEST TWO OR THREE WHEEL BIKE.

IF YOU WANT TO PRE REGISTER YOU STILL CAN, JUST GO TO THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS THREAD AND DOWNLOAD THE FORM AND MAIL IT IN.

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME.

ALSO, WE HAVE SOME SPACE FOR THE OUTDOOR STAGE, SO ANY PERFORMERS INTERESTED LET ME KNOW.

THERE ARE SOME VENDOR BOOTHS AS WELL.....

DON'T WAIT MUCH LONGER OR THEY MIGHT NOT BE THERE!

SEE YOU GUYS THERE.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 15 2008, 02:47 PM~10662913
> *ttt
> *


it was nice meeting u Ms Dani


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 19 2008, 03:14 PM~10687895
> *it was nice meeting u Ms Dani
> *


ttt...it was nice meeting you guys anna...hit me up about what we were talking about


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 19 2008, 03:43 PM~10688114
> *ttt...it was nice meeting you guys anna...hit me up about what we were talking about
> *


same 2 u chad, I'll most likely c u San Marcos,u r going right? If not I'll hit u up either way


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh yea






TTT




:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

FOR ALL THOSE THAT PRE REGISTER WE WILL BE GIVING BOTTLES OF WATER.

DOESN'T SOUND LIKE MUCH, BUT WHEN YOU ARE IN THE HOT SUN YOU WILL FEEL THE NEED FOR A COOL DRINK.

SEE YOU GUYS SOON!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

NEWEWST FLYERS....



















SEE EVERYONE THERE!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 21 2008, 01:15 PM~10704387
> *ttt
> *





TTt



nice meeting ya.....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

JUST IN CASE YOU HAVEN'T NOTICED WE HAVE CASH PRIZES FOR THE BEST OF SHOW WINNERS....

CAR---$500

TRUCK---$500

BIKE---$100

ALSO

MOST MEMBERS AWARD---$250

BIKINI CONTEST---$250


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 21 2008, 01:39 PM~10704526
> *JUST IN CASE YOU HAVEN'T NOTICED WE HAVE CASH PRIZES FOR THE BEST OF SHOW WINNERS....
> 
> CAR---$500
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

any cash prizes at this show for model cars?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 21 2008, 06:43 PM~10707175
> *any  cash prizes at this show for model cars?
> *


NO CASH AWARDS FOR THE MODEL CARS YET.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 20 2008, 06:51 PM~10698316
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:cheesy: TTT :cheesy:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:wave: Whats Up everyone, this time around ima win that TTT award :biggrin:

:roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

T t T


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

tTt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Man let me TTT :cheesy:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:wave: TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 21 2008, 12:15 PM~10704387
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 20 2008, 05:51 PM~10698316
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 21 2008, 03:12 AM~10702405
> *ttt
> *


  Whats up MsDani? :wave: 

~TTT~


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2008, 10:19 PM~10658334
> *I c u trying 2 win dis 1 huh funky :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: i got this one!  

Oh Yea TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

t
T
t


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Weres everyone at today?

TTT!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 30 2008, 12:43 PM~10542127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

2008 SUMMER CUSTOM CAR SHOW EXPLOZION

SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST

SAN MARCOS, TEXAS

HAYS CIVIC CENTER

WILL HAVE CLASSES FOR ALL CUSTOM CARS!

CONFIRMED PERFORMANCES ....... TRAE......ESG......CADDY KARTEL.....WITH OTHERS TO BE ANNOUNCED.

PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS CAN BE FOUND ON WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MENMPROMOTIONS

GET THE FORMS IN TO RESERVE YOUR SPOT!

SEE YOU ON THE 1ST OF THE MONTH!

ILL BE THERE FA SHO! 

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats up Anna? :wave:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 1 2008, 07:05 PM~10554737
> *we'll be there
> 
> 
> ...


 Already K.O.Ps Gona Be There In FULL FORCE!!!  


T
T
T


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 22 2008, 09:29 AM~10711485
> *t
> T
> t
> *


I wonder how its gonna sound when they say....
And the winner o this shows TTT is...FATASS....

hmmmmm....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 22 2008, 03:20 PM~10713923
> *I wonder how its gonna sound when they say....
> And the winner o this shows TTT is...FATASS....
> 
> ...



 we all will laugh


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 21 2008, 09:06 PM~10708653
> *NO CASH AWARDS FOR THE MODEL CARS YET.
> *


 :0   
cool let us model'ers know if there would be some


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

We'll c......:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 22 2008, 11:10 AM~10711747
> *Whats up Anna?  :wave:
> *


Nothin much just chilln dreadin da mornin cause I gotta go 2 wrk but hopefully I can get out early


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 22 2008, 11:10 AM~10711747
> *Whats up Anna?  :wave:
> *


Nothin much just chilln dreadin da mornin cause I have 2 go 2 wrk......but I'm hopin 2 get out early......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 22 2008, 04:20 PM~10713923
> *I wonder how its gonna sound when they say....
> And the winner o this shows TTT is...FATASS....
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Rick can u post up da pic of my bike, and Ms Dani??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Funk u going 2 dis show right??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Anybody gonna cruiz n Waco on Sat?? :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 22 2008, 10:26 PM~10717952
> *
> *


chad...... time for a takeover


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HERE WE COME! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 23 2008, 06:53 AM~10718669
> *chad...... time for a takeover
> *


they just dont know... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



anna you know i coulda had your ass on the Victoria one....


Back off homies, here comes da Funk....

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 10:41 AM~10719567
> *ttt
> *



:wave:
I'll get with ya on those parts....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 10:44 AM~10719579
> *:wave:
> I'll get with ya on those parts....
> *


ok....ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 09:56 AM~10719336
> *they just dont know... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> anna you know i coulda had your ass on the Victoria one....
> Back off homies, here comes da Funk....
> ...


 haha........yea I guess , but on da real I don't need another 1, I was just trying 2 keep E (fatass) on his toes.....and from da looks of it he is slacking :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 10:45 AM~10719586
> *ok....ttt
> *


 giggity but u r going 2 hit up this show right??


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 10:50 AM~10719603
> * giggity but u r going 2 hit up this show right??
> *


nah i dont think im gonna be there...


ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2008, 09:32 AM~10719218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 10:52 AM~10719615
> *nah i dont think im gonna be there...
> ttt
> *



 oh so when is da next show ur going 2 so I can give u da stuff


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 10:55 AM~10719638
> * oh so when is da next show ur going 2 so I can give u da stuff
> *


the houston show i think is the one after this one...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 10:58 AM~10719650
> *the houston show i think is the one after this one...
> *


yea it is I'm not sure if were gonna go 2 dat 1 or not














TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 09:54 AM~10719625
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2008, 08:32 AM~10719218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey big dog. i like this. what did you use. photo shop?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

tell me she aint got you doin this bullshit too?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 23 2008, 05:07 PM~10722487
> *tell me she aint got you doin this bullshit too?
> *



naw i am just trying to catch up with FunkytownRoller 



ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 23 2008, 06:07 PM~10722487
> *tell me she aint got you doin this bullshit too?
> *


By she do u mean me :uh:

I still don't understand y it's cool for funky to do this but nobody else...

Funky and I understand it's fun and games between us but o well


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

.......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Apr 15 2007, 08:55 PM
Forum Rules

While we prefer an open atmosphere on this site, this isn't necessarily an "anything goes" message board. Please keep in mind the following rules:
No Pornographic images. Please do not post pictures of nudity in the forums. This is not a porn site!

No vulgar, obscene or hateful images (such as extreme pictures of graphic violence, veraciously crude materials, etc.)

No hateful speech (racist remarks, overt harassment, etc.) or like attacks against another member, or group of members.
No Avatar Abuse. Please keep your avatars fairly clean. No pornography in the avatars.

No spamming. Spamming is characterized by the initiation of threads or posts that contribute nothing to a forum. Examples include: empty bodies, bodies with few words that have no relation to the current thread or discussion and those posts that state they are spam, either to annoy or increase a member's post count. This determination is made by the forum Moderator or Administrator and is not up for discussion.

Posts in a particular forum need to stay on topic as much as possible. If you want to talk about something that is drastically removed from the topic of a forum, please use the Off Topic forum.

Have fun and don't take everything you read too seriously. We have these rules for those that like to start trouble, but overall we do realize that most members are respectful. Bottom line, RESPECT ONE ANOTHER and keep on riding!


:0 :0 

wow not when it comes to the wego tour


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 09:48 AM~10719595
> * haha........yea I guess , but on da real I don't need another 1, I was just trying 2 keep E (fatass) on his toes.....and from da looks of it he is slacking :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

T
t
T


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT

I COULD DO THIS ALL NIGHT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

T

T

T


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

T T T


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt :cheesy:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Anna TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

To The Top


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TtT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt

TTT

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt
ttt
ttt

FunkytownRoller 98 
knightsgirl19 76 
impala_ss_in_atx 72 
FATASS 59 
BigTex 21 
73monte 14 
unique27 13 
newhopper 8 
MiKLO 8 
MsDani 4 
Cut N 3's 2 
SA ROLLERZ 2 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 2 
Dualhex02 2 
DA_SQUID 2 
Bitter Sweet 1 
noe_from_texas 1 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1 
ENGRAVER 1


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT big rick


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT
FunkytownRoller 98 
knightsgirl19 76 
impala_ss_in_atx 72 
FATASS 59 
BigTex 21 
73monte 14 
unique27 13 
newhopper 8 
MiKLO 8 
MsDani 4 
Cut N 3's 2 
SA ROLLERZ 2 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 2 
Dualhex02 2 
DA_SQUID 2 
Bitter Sweet 1 
noe_from_texas 1 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1 
ENGRAVER 1


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 23 2008, 07:17 PM~10723376
> *TTT big rick
> *



tttt

fatass


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

To 

The 

Top


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

T t T


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

T

T

t


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_*AT LEAST PUT UP PICS OR SOMETHING!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Rick your lucky my computer at work is messing up or id be passing you up but hey ya know what


TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 23 2008, 07:27 PM~10723475
> *Rick your lucky my computer at work is messing up or id be passing you up but hey ya know what
> TTT
> *



i am at work too



ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TtT

tTt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 30 2008, 11:07 AM~10541185
> *2008 SUMMER CUSTOM CAR SHOW EXPLOZION
> 
> SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST
> ...


TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 30 2008, 12:43 PM~10542127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 30 2008, 12:52 PM~10542203
> *HERE IS A LINK FOR THE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM.
> 
> http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x201/bi...eg20Form-11.jpg
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh and weres Mah 20bucks at Rick??? :biggrin: 

:roflmao: TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

T
T
T
 
T
T
T


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats Up anna? :wave: 

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

T</span>T


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am trying to be like anna


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 23 2008, 07:46 PM~10723623
> *i am trying to be like anna
> *


Well you not very good at it... :biggrin: TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2008, 12:47 PM~10599739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2008, 08:33 PM~10603822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2008, 08:23 AM~10606601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10723647

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 23 2008, 08:04 PM~10723292
> *TTT
> 
> I COULD DO THIS ALL NIGHT!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



yes u *Can* do it all nite........



And then Funk will sweep in like a theft in da nite and rape this topic.......:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx+May 23 2008, 08:46 PM~10723623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 07:51 PM~10723664
> *yes u Can do it all nite........
> And then Funk will sweep in like a theft in da nite and rape this topic.......:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: T
T
T
:roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 23 2008, 07:43 PM~10723590
> *ttt
> *


Hey RICK up in Ya FACE BOI!!!!

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 23 2008, 05:10 PM~10722504
> *naw i am just trying to catch up with FunkytownRoller
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: TTT :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt i had to work


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 23 2008, 08:19 AM~10719161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Already! :biggrin: TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 07:58 PM~10723705
> * Wow b like me I'm honored :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



you should be 

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 23 2008, 08:10 PM~10723792
> *you should be
> 
> ttt
> *


:buttkick: kiss ass! :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...325107&st=12420

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT Rick! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 23 2008, 08:11 PM~10723800
> *:buttkick: kiss ass!  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10723882
> *:uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

impala_ss_in_atx 99 
FunkytownRoller 98 
FATASS 93 
knightsgirl19 79 


ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey rick ill tell ya what you can have this TTT award but im takeing home that TOUR CHAMP this YEAR!!!!!!! :biggrin: TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 23 2008, 08:23 PM~10723904
> *impala_ss_in_atx 99
> FunkytownRoller 98
> FATASS 93
> ...


TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

keep dreaming 

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 23 2008, 08:30 PM~10723970
> *keep dreaming
> 
> ttt
> *


Well lets see ya only beatin me by 8.5 points so yea and im going to houston fa sho.... so yea.....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 23 2008, 08:32 PM~10723995
> *Well lets see ya only beatin me by 8.5 points so yea and im going to houston fa sho.... so yea.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT

I see ya'll tryin to catch up...gonna suck to work on this shit all week then i shoot your ass down...hahahaha


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 08:42 PM~10724050
> *TTT
> 
> I see ya'll tryin to catch up...gonna suck to work on this shit all week then i shoot your ass down...hahahaha
> *



it has begun  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

it is going to be a ttt weekend


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 09:42 PM~10724050
> *TTT
> 
> I see ya'll tryin to catch up...gonna suck to work on this shit all week then i shoot your ass down...hahahaha
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 09:55 PM~10724192
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


tell em for me, they just don't know....


FunkytownRoller 156 
impala_ss_in_atx 106 
FATASS 98 

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 09:42 PM~10724050
> *TTT
> 
> I see ya'll tryin to catch up...gonna suck to work on this shit all week then i shoot your ass down...hahahaha
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

FunkytownRoller 187 
impala_ss_in_atx 106 
FATASS 98 


have i run you off yet????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh yea 




TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 09:56 PM~10724196
> *tell em for me, they just don't know....
> FunkytownRoller 156
> impala_ss_in_atx 106
> ...



I told em already :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 08:58 PM~10724245
> *ttt
> 
> FunkytownRoller 187
> ...




:no: :no: :no: 

ttt

had t do somehting


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 08:51 PM~10723664
> *yes u Can do it all nite........
> And then Funk will sweep in like a theft in da nite and rape this topic.......:biggrin:
> *



See :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

FunkytownRoller 201 
impala_ss_in_atx 110 
FATASS 98 
knightsgirl19 84 


damn that was faster then my x girl

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 10:05 PM~10724323
> *See :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

somethings tellin me this topic will get locked this weekend....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 09:21 PM~10724466
> *somethings tellin me this topic will get locked this weekend....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




ttt 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 10:21 PM~10724466
> *somethings tellin me this topic will get locked this weekend....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey we got Vic locked.........:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 09:31 PM~10724550
> *Hey we got Vic locked.........:biggrin:
> *



sounds like a plan

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 23 2008, 10:33 PM~10724563
> *sounds like a plan
> 
> ttt
> *


Well now we got a goal.......:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 09:36 PM~10724589
> *Well now we got a goal.......:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea and then we all get banned


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 09:38 PM~10724603
> *Yea and then we all get banned
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I was j/k foo


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 09:41 PM~10724627
> *I was j/k foo
> *



i only have 3 more hours to go


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 23 2008, 10:42 PM~10724635
> *i only have 3 more hours to go
> *


Then once u leave there will be bout 5 more pgs.......:biggrin: word of advice don't slack @ all it takes a lot of wrk


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 10:05 PM~10724839
> *Then once u leave there will be bout 5 more pgs.......:biggrin: word of advice don't slack @ all it takes a lot of wrk
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

kop


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

AMR


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

kop


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

RT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

kop


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

kop


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

AMRG


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

kop


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

abc 123


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

wwt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

austin texas 

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

impala_ss_in_atx 214 
FunkytownRoller 212 
knightsgirl19 104 


lol

i think that is it.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 23 2008, 11:56 PM~10725305
> *impala_ss_in_atx 214
> FunkytownRoller 212
> knightsgirl19 104
> ...


So u would think......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

How many hrs left??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 10:59 PM~10725330
> *So u would think......
> *



no that is it for me. i am tired. i have 45 mins


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thought u said u were done.....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 11:15 PM~10725475
> *Thought u said u were done.....
> *



I THOUGHT i was


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I c u got time on ur hands.....:biggrin:


You do got a job like me lol


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 30 2008, 01:43 PM~10542127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

all night long and this is all you got...

impala_ss_in_atx 231 
FunkytownRoller 212 
knightsgirl19 123 


this is gonna be easy....

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao:






TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 24 2008, 08:39 AM~10726851
> *all night long and this is all you got...
> 
> impala_ss_in_atx 231
> ...



ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

dont LET HER have it this time :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2008, 05:41 PM~10729136
> *dont LET HER have it this time :biggrin:
> *


:wow:




All this attention





:no:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 24 2008, 05:46 PM~10729626
> *:wow:
> All this attention
> :no:
> *


well last show he was kind enough to let you win :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2008, 09:47 PM~10730271
> *well last show he was kind enough to let you win :0
> *


Yes he was kind enough 2 do dat........on 2 da next show


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

I THINK THIS TO THE TOP SHIT IS KIND OF STUPID YOU CANT EVEN READ ABOUT THE SHOW EVERYBODY KEEPS BUMPIN THIS BITCH UP. WEGO SHOULD START JUST A TTT FOR EVERY SHOW FOR THAT SO CALLED AWARD, I THINK ALL RULES SHOULD GET SWITCHED BACK LIKE LAST YEAR, EVERYTHING WENT SMOOTH, ALOT OF STUFF CHANGED THIS YEAR IN MY OPINION, AND IT DONT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH MY CAR BECAUSE IT STILL IS A SHOW STOPPER AND UP AND COMING. EVERYBODY SHOULD POST THIER OPINIONS DONT BE SCARED THE WEGO TOUR IS ALL TEXAS HAS AND IT TAKES OPINIONS FROM EVERYBODY TO MAKE IT BETTER.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I HAVE HEARD THAT THERE HAS BEEN PROBLEMS DOWNLOADING THE PRE REGISTRATION FORM SO IF YOU CAN GET THE FORMS TO ME BY FRIDAY I WILL ACCEPT THEM. 

I AM LEAVING FOR SAN MARCOS SAT MORNING SO IF I DON'T GET THEM BY FRIDAY YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY DAY OF PRICES.

THANKS.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we'll be there


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

JUST TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW....

A BIG PART OF THE SHOW WILL BE OUTSIDE SO BRING YOU A TENT OR POP UP FOR SHADE. WE WILL HAVE SOME SPACE FOR THEM BUT NOT SURE HOW MUCH SO GET THERE EARLY.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yea and the TTT award has been retired lol :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 26 2008, 08:46 AM~10737644
> *Agreed...the TTT award will be retired for the time being...it needs a break...
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 26 2008, 03:11 PM~10740083
> *JUST TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW....
> 
> A BIG PART OF THE SHOW WILL BE OUTSIDE SO BRING YOU A TENT OR POP UP FOR SHADE.  WE WILL HAVE SOME SPACE FOR THEM BUT NOT SURE HOW MUCH SO GET THERE EARLY.
> *


ROLLERZ is inside right????????????????/


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 05:41 PM~10740462
> *ROLLERZ is inside right????????????????/
> *



HANDFULL OF CARS WILL BE INSDIE, BUT THEY WILL BE FULL SHOW AND FULL DISPLAY CARS.

I REALLY WANT THE SHOW TO BE OUTSIDE CUZ I BELIEVE THE PAINT LOOKS BEST UNDER NATURAL LIGHT AND THE KANDY WILL BE GLEAMING.

THIS IS WHY I WANTED TO GIVE THOSE COMING A HEADS UP SO THAT THEY COULD BRING SOME SHADE WITH THEM IN THE FORM OF A POP UP TENT OR SOMETHING.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 26 2008, 06:51 PM~10740500
> *HANDFULL OF CARS WILL BE INSDIE, BUT THEY WILL BE FULL SHOW AND FULL DISPLAY CARS.
> 
> I REALLY WANT THE SHOW TO BE OUTSIDE CUZ I BELIEVE THE PAINT LOOKS BEST UNDER NATURAL LIGHT AND THE KANDY WILL BE GLEAMING.
> ...



x2 and i live not too far from waco and ive seen the lighting inside its not all that great. id rather have my car outside too .. unless its like raining or some shit. but if its 90%s n nothing but sun then shit iam there :thumbsup: and this time i gotta bring chairs cuz my feet be killin me lol


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 26 2008, 06:06 PM~10740575
> *x2 and i live not too far from waco and ive seen the lighting inside its not all that great.  id rather have my car outside too .. unless its like raining or some shit.  but if its 90%s n nothing but sun then shit iam there  :thumbsup: and this time i gotta bring chairs cuz my feet be killin me lol
> *



JUST LOOKED UP AND THE HIGH FOR THE DAY WILL BE 96


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 26 2008, 07:21 PM~10740642
> *JUST LOOKED UP AND THE HIGH FOR THE DAY WILL BE 96
> *



so bring plenty of gatorade for da kids and coronas for the grown folks :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Coronas huh then u will have a bunch of sick mexicans :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WE WILL HAVE VENDORS SELLING COLD DRINKS ALL DAY INCLUDING DURING SETUP SO NO OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINKS WILL BE ALLOWED.

CORONAS WON'T MAKE MEXICANS SICK.....THAT IS LIKE WATER TO US!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HEY TO HELP THOSE THAT WANT TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE TWO FREE WATER BOTTLES FOR SETUP I WILL SEND OUT PAYPAL INVOICES TO EXPEDITE PAYMENTS FOR THE PRE REGISTRATION.

SEND ME AN EMAIL WITH THE NUMBER OF ENTRIES YOU WOULD LIKE TO PAY FOR, SPECIFY IF IT IS A VEHICLE, BICYCLE/TRICYCLE OR MODEL CAR, AND I WILL EMAIL YOU AN INVOICE FOR THE AMOUNT.

I WILL ALSO SET UP A FAX SO THAT YOU CAN FAX YOUR PRE REGISTRATION FORMS TO AND ENSURE THAT I HAVE BOTH PAYMENT AND FORM BY FRIDAY.

EMAIL ME AT [email protected]

LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU IN SAN MARCOS.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 26 2008, 05:45 PM~10740235
> *oh yea and the TTT award has been retired lol  :biggrin:
> *


hater.....




half of you fuckers complaining were trying to catch me, now you figure you cant fuck with me, so just bitch about it....and then they change it.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 27 2008, 12:26 PM~10745620
> *hater.....
> half of you fuckers complaining were trying to catch me, now you figure you cant fuck with me, so just bitch about it....and then they change it.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:wow:
The ttt award has been something that no other show has done. Wego tour has been doing big things in texas and the ttt thing seemed to be just a lil something that went out to supporters of the show on lil...
While most people just come into shows and events just to look around and wouldn't bump till after the show had past...this ttt has kept the tour stop topic on the top show after show...that only helps the show...taking away the award mid tour....we'll what's next dropping the point system that way nobody can collect the $$$....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 27 2008, 02:47 PM~10746677
> *:wow:
> The ttt award has been something that no other show has done. Wego tour has been doing big things in texas and the ttt thing seemed to be  just a lil something that went out to supporters of the show on lil...
> While most people just come into shows and events just to look around and wouldn't bump till after the show had past...this ttt has kept the tour stop topic on the top show after show...that only helps the show...taking away the award mid tour....we'll what's next dropping the point system that way nobody can collect the $$$....
> *


X99999999999999999999999999


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 25 2008, 05:23 AM~10732196
> *DAMN WHATS UP WITH THIS TTT STUFF I THINK PEOPLE ARE GOING OVERBOARD YOU CANT EVEN READ A SHOW TOPIC WITHOUT SCROLLING THROUGH ALOT OF PAGES IF IT CONTINUES WEGO SHOULD JUST START A TTT PAGE, THATS MY OPINION. I THINK ALL RULES SHOULD GET SWITCHED BACK LIKE LAST YEAR, ALOT OF PEOPLE WITH NICE CARS CANT DO NOTHING THIS YEAR BECAUSE THEY ARE IN CLASSES WITH FULLBLOWN SHOW CARS AND LAST YEAR THEY HAD A CHANCE BECAUSE MINORS EQULED MAJORS AND EVERYBODY WAS CLASSIFIED RIGHT. THIER IS ALOT OF CARS THIS YEAR CLASSIFIED WRONG WITH SEVERAL MAJORS AND SHOULD BE A COUPLE CLASSES UP, READ THE RULE SHEET WHEN JUDGEING. I DONT CARE JUST WANT IT FARE FOR THE UP AND COMING.
> *


iam not a hater i was just agreeing wit the homie Troy  thoses of us that were really interested in the show had to go back bout 5 or 6 pages just to see the answer to a question we asked an hour ago. yea it was funny the first 2 days but i got too much goin on in my life to be on the computer 24-7 homie. but aint Troy your homie too? but i wouldnt call him a hater id call him a man with common sense who's actually tryin to keep up with the info on the shows coming up and not some dumb 5 dollar plaque :biggrin: but if u really want an award that bad then shit i guess if i do place at the show, not sayin i am but if i do, ill just go n hand it to you if thats wha you want so you wont go home empty handed. rather its a throphy or plaque or cup id be more then happy to give it to you .. just let me know cuz iam a pretty cool guy once you get to know me. Just ask everyone in Central Texas who knows me, iam a quite laid back guy i really dont like fuckin wit anybody. if we in the club chillin, iam da fool you see posted up in da back sippin on my drank and just keepin to myself and iam a really nice guy :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 27 2008, 09:52 AM~10744758
> *Coronas huh then u will have a bunch of sick mexicans :biggrin:
> *


ive never been sick off coronas but budweiser gives me the shits so i stay away from it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

see everyone at the show. i hope it is a great show


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 27 2008, 06:51 PM~10748297
> *iam not a hater i was just agreeing wit the homie Troy    thoses of us that were really interested in the show had to go back bout 5 or 6 pages just to see the answer to a question we asked an hour ago.  yea it was funny the first 2 days but i got too much goin on in my life to be on the computer 24-7 homie.  but aint Troy your homie too?  but i wouldnt call him a hater id call him a man with common sense who's actually tryin to keep up with the info on the shows coming up and not some dumb 5 dollar plaque  :biggrin: but if u really want an award that bad then shit i guess if i do place at the show, not sayin i am but if i do, ill just go n hand it to you if thats wha you want so you wont go home empty handed.  rather its a throphy or plaque or cup id be more then happy to give it to you .. just let me know cuz iam a pretty cool guy once you get to know me.  Just ask everyone in Central Texas who knows me, iam a quite laid back guy i really dont like fuckin wit anybody.  if we in the club chillin, iam da fool you see posted up in da back sippin on my drank and just keepin to myself and iam a really nice guy  :biggrin:
> *


i didnt call troy a hater...i said half of you bitching are the ones that were trying to keep up with me...and if i remember correctly you were actually bumping one of the topics in the beginning too...til i took over...so that would make you, one of those "half" that i was talking about

as for going home empty handed...think again homie...to be honest with you, if you tried some stupid shit like giving me a trophy some shit would be started...jsut letting ya know...this whole thign was a fuckin joke to begin with and now you wanna come on here and talk some stupid shit like that...................hater :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 27 2008, 04:59 PM~10748363
> *i didnt call troy a hater...i said half of you bitching are the ones that were trying to keep up with me...and if i remember correctly you were actually bumping one of the topics in the beginning too...til i took over...so that would make you, one of those "half" that i was talking about
> 
> as for going home empty handed...think again homie...to be honest with you, if you tried some stupid shit like giving me a trophy some shit would be started...jsut letting ya know...this whole thign was a fuckin joke to begin with and now you wanna come on here and talk some stupid shit like that...................hater :biggrin:
> *


x2 ROLLERZ dont ever go home empty handed


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 27 2008, 10:13 AM~10744867
> *WE WILL HAVE VENDORS SELLING COLD DRINKS ALL DAY INCLUDING DURING SETUP SO NO OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINKS WILL BE ALLOWED.
> 
> CORONAS WON'T MAKE MEXICANS SICK.....THAT IS LIKE WATER TO US!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 27 2008, 09:13 AM~10744867
> *WE WILL HAVE VENDORS SELLING COLD DRINKS ALL DAY INCLUDING DURING SETUP SO NO OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINKS WILL BE ALLOWED.
> 
> CORONAS WON'T MAKE MEXICANS SICK.....THAT IS LIKE WATER TO US!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 27 2008, 06:59 PM~10748363
> *i didnt call troy a hater...i said half of you bitching are the ones that were trying to keep up with me...and if i remember correctly you were actually bumping one of the topics in the beginning too...til i took over...so that would make you, one of those "half" that i was talking about
> 
> as for going home empty handed...think again homie...to be honest with you, if you tried some stupid shit like giving me a trophy some shit would be started...jsut letting ya know...this whole thign was a fuckin joke to begin with and now you wanna come on here and talk some stupid shit like that...................hater :biggrin:
> *



it was just an idea cuz u seem really stressed out over the whole ttt thing. but we can still comment back n forth and help keep this topic on top  cuz thats all we doin newayz well not me for the next 12 hours cuz iam off to work.. Have a good day bro :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 27 2008, 10:13 AM~10744867
> *WE WILL HAVE VENDORS SELLING COLD DRINKS ALL DAY INCLUDING DURING SETUP SO NO OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINKS WILL BE ALLOWED.
> 
> CORONAS WON'T MAKE MEXICANS SICK.....THAT IS LIKE WATER TO US!
> *


Hey i'm not Mexican so i know i'll be sick off Coronas :0 Plus i'll be the one taken the keys away and callin the Cabs


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2008, 11:22 AM~10753893
> *Hey i'm not Mexican so i know i'll be sick off Coronas :0 Plus i'll be the one taken the keys away and callin the Cabs
> *


THAT IS A NICE MEMBER ..... MY MEMBERS WOULD JUST GET DRUNK WITH ME....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2008, 12:22 PM~10753893
> *Hey i'm not Mexican so i know i'll be sick off Coronas :0 Plus i'll be the one taken the keys away and callin the Cabs
> *



i remember back in the day i use to say that. i be like man i aint drinkin so ill be stuck driving everyone home.. that never happened. i ended up gettin more fucked up then the rest of the crowd. and then talkin and chillin wit people i didnt even know but it looked like we've known each other forever. gosh thoses were the days. now days i just smoke, forget drinking its bad for u :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 28 2008, 07:26 PM~10757049
> *THAT IS A NICE MEMBER ..... MY MEMBERS WOULD JUST GET DRUNK WITH ME....
> *


I did that in V-TOWN cause we were already at the Hotel


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

ANYONE IN THE AREA COME DOWN TO CATZ POOL HALL.

WE ARE HAVING A PRE SHOW PARTY THERE WITH LIVE ENTERTAINMENT INCLUDING CADDY KARTEL AND HUSTLEBORN ENTERTAINMENT ALONG WITH BEEBO AND GHOST.

THERE WILL BE OTHER ACTS AS WELL.

WE WILL BE GIVING OUT FREE TICKETS TO THE SHOW THAT NIGHT AS WELL SO TELL YOUR FRIENDS TO COME OUT AND GET SOME.

COME GET THE PARTY WEEKEND STARTED RIGHT!

ALL THE FUN GETS STARTED AT 10PM


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

commin out for san marcos :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 29 2008, 05:41 PM~10764715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin: lol


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

EVERYONE READY??

DON'T FORGET THE PRE SHOW PARTY AT CATS POOL HALL.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

dont think im going to make it there.or the next 4 shows next month. damn diesel prices too much for me to travel with bikes


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 30 2008, 09:44 PM~10774853
> *dont think im going to make it there.or the next 4 shows next month. damn diesel prices too much for me to travel with bikes
> *



NOW I KNOW YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THIS ONE...IT IS DOWN THE STREET.


----------



## BACKYARDPROMOTIONS (Dec 2, 2004)

T
T
T

T
T
T

T
T
T

T
T
T

T
T
T


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

for those wondering what i posted is a custom door palan for a model cas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 30 2008, 08:56 PM~10774944
> *NOW I KNOW YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THIS ONE...IT IS DOWN THE STREET.
> *


down the street with the big trailer is still 100 in diesel. i just bought a new shop so funds are tight right now.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 31 2008, 08:36 AM~10777031
> *down the street with the big trailer is still 100 in diesel. i just bought a new shop so  funds are tight right now.
> *


DAMN...DIDN'T KNOW WAS THAT MUCH.

WELL BRING THE FAM AND STILL COME ENJOY THE SHOW.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 31 2008, 09:36 AM~10777031
> *down the street with the big trailer is still 100 in diesel. i just bought a new shop so  funds are tight right now.
> *



dayummmmmmm and i got a lil over a 2 hour trip. theses are times that i miss my lil escort... i could fill that hoe up on 20 dollars now the lincoln takes like 65 maybe more now. they should make 4 cylinder towncars :biggrin: cuz a V8 is a muthafucka


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just curious... are they giving out plaques, cups, or tropies at tomorrow's show?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

MORE LATER


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*]MMMMMMMMMMM Cheeseburger*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

REC came out 1st place Bike n BEST OF SHOW, $100 cash award. REC is kreeping back up to that number 1 spot


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THANK FOR EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT.

I APOLOGIZE FOR THE LATE AWARDS BUT THAT IS SOMETHING I WILL MAKE SURE WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN.

CONGRATS TO 

ROYAL FLUSH - BEST CAR

BABY LAC - BEST TRUCK

PROBLEMAS - BEST BIKE.

GOOD LUCK ON THE TOUR POINTS AND SEE YOU AT A FUTURE STOP!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

glad to see everyone out at the show yesterday...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 2 2008, 11:22 AM~10779778
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hopefully by Waco show ill be posing on 3 if shit doesnt keep coming up. see wha i can get done this weekend instead of going to Houston .. wish me luck guys


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

TTTTTTT


> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 1 2008, 01:21 PM~10552696
> *TTT
> *


ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttTHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT................................WHAT DA FUCK IS THIS THIS IS NOT KINDERGARDEN FUCKERS SO IF YOU AINT GOT ANYTHING TO POST SHIT UP GO WITH YOUR TTT SOME HERE ELSE YALL SOULD POST UP PICTURES HOPS SHOW CARS OR SOMETHIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :u :angry: :angry:    TALK TO YALL LATER DONT TAKE ANYTHING PERSONAL IF YOU DO ***** SHOULDNT BE HERE.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^damn youre late^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jun 4 2008, 11:14 AM~10796718
> *TTTTTTT
> ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttTHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT................................WHAT DA FUCK IS THIS THIS IS NOT KINDERGARDEN FUCKERS SO IF YOU AINT GOT ANYTHING TO POST SHIT UP GO WITH YOUR TTT SOME HERE ELSE                    YALL SOULD POST UP PICTURES HOPS SHOW CARS OR SOMETHIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :u  :angry:  :angry:       TALK TO YALL LATER  DONT TAKE ANYTHING PERSONAL IF YOU DO ***** SHOULDNT BE HERE.
> *



what a retard newbie. its a contest you dumbass


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jun 4 2008, 01:14 PM~10796718
> *TTTTTTT
> ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttTHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT................................WHAT DA FUCK IS THIS THIS IS NOT KINDERGARDEN FUCKERS SO IF YOU AINT GOT ANYTHING TO POST SHIT UP GO WITH YOUR TTT SOME HERE ELSE                    YALL SOULD POST UP PICTURES HOPS SHOW CARS OR SOMETHIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :u  :angry:  :angry:       TALK TO YALL LATER  DONT TAKE ANYTHING PERSONAL IF YOU DO ***** SHOULDNT BE HERE.
> *





a month later :uh: he's just gonna call you a hater


----------

